# Growling at the door



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tonight is the first time Kubrick has done this, but today when my boyfriend came home and unlocked the door, Kubrick got up and not only barked (his usual response - he only does it once or twice), but actually *growled*. That's a big no-no to me. I immediately put him on his back and kept him there until he calmed down (it took about 5 seconds) and waited until my boyfriend approached and he saw him before I let him up. Kubrick then got up and licked both mine and my boyfriend's hands.

My question is if I responded correctly (did I overreact?) and if he actually connected my dominance with the door opening and if not, what should I do if he ever does that again? I don't mind the one or two barks, but growling is just taking it a bit too far for me.

Just FYI, he has never ever growled at me or any other person before this (he does love to growl at his toys when playing, but I think that's healthy).

Thanks for any help! I really don't want to allow any kind of aggressive behavior in him.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Lina--Kubrick is really such a cutie! Re the growling, our Biscuit, 10 mos. old, has always been a growly little guy. And you couldn't find a happier, sweeter, Hav. He growls when he is the MOST happy-----when my husband, esp., or I return. It's the highest compliment. He also growls a lot when playing, esp. with another dog. He has a different sort of growl when he is fearful. I think you did the right thing in discouraging him, but just be aware that there are different kinds of growls and he might be saying he was glad/excited to see your boyfriend. Over time you'll learn to discern what all of his sounds mean.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, my Lily also growls ALL the time. When she is happy, playing, greeting people, when moved when she is sleeping, when she "wants her space" I would just keep a close eye on it. If you feel it is an aggressive growl (teeth showing) they you did exactly the right thing & should consistantly do it. Like Amy said, you do eventually know the tone of each growl and what it means! 
Laurie


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Carolina!

Lito is generally such a very quiet dog, he never barks, but if it is dark out and someone opens the front door, or if we have a guest in our home who comes downstairs during the night, he will growl and run out of the bedroom to check them out, then start licking them frantically . 

I have to admit, I don't discourage that behavior because I like the fact that the only time he barks or growls is when it is dark and a door opens. Maybe that is wrong for me to do, but it makes me feel safer to have him warning me that there is movement in the house at night.

Maybe Kubrick didn't see that it was your boyfriend coming in and he was just protecting you from what he thought was a "stranger"?

~Kristin


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sure there are mixed opinions on this, but personally, it doesn't bother me at all when Gucci does this.

I think she has a HIGH drive to protect me, and is very in tune to what I feel. I talked to the trainer about this last week, because something interesting happened.

Gucci always barks/growls/runs to the door when she hears someone there, sometimes, she even starts it when she hears someone pull up. My husband really *encouraged* this, since the day we had her, because he really wanted our family dog to be a good watch dog...and she is, indeed. But once she *sees* who it is, she changes modes into kisses and happy greetings. When it is someone she doesn't know, she looks to me and follows my reaction.

I had two incidences with her growling at strangers, but I really do believe that she *sensed* that I was afraid of them. I WAS. One salesman made me feel really uncomfortable and nervous, and she was totally in tune with that, and another guy approached us in public, and I also got creeped out, and she growled at him, too. But when I am comfortable around someone, she is fine.

The odd incident I mentioned above....was my husband came home from work and a neighbor/acquantance followed him in. I was "annoyed" because the guy is the kind of houseguest that never leaves and gets on my nerves..well, Gucci wasnt' very welcoming to him either! LOL And I really do believe she picked up the vibe that I wasn't cool with it.

I talked to our trainer about this last week, and she told me that she really believes that dogs pick up on our feelings and react accordingly. Even if you are initially startled at the door, or afraid for a milisecond, that some dogs just sense that and react. She also says that alot of dogs do have the instinct to protect and "warn" us that someone is there, and that is intrinsic to their nature...but if it makes you feel uncomfortable, then just keep letting him know that it is unacceptable.

The warning barks/growls just don't bother me. I don't think it would ever turn into aggression. But I will have to be careful when annoying "friends" come over! LOL That was quite embarrasing!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't mind growling at someone just coming in to the room. I have two that will do this and they chill out when they realize who it is. They are giving warnings that someone just came into their territory. It is an alert for me, too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I have one who is a growly little bug (Sedona). She growls when she's sleepy and we try to move her but it's totally non-confrontational. 
McKenna just does not growl, with the exception of twice in her three years of life. Both times were during road trips when someone wanted to pet her. Normally, she thinks EVERYONE ought to love her but, for some reason, there was one woman and one man (separate incidents) that she growled at. My husband and I still wonder what was up with that because the people were totally non-threatening and McKenna was simply on her leash at Steve's feet one time and on Steve's lap and hanging her face out the car window while I went into a convenience store the other time. We still wonder what was going through her head and what she knew about those folks that we didn't.

Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I do feel better about Kubrick's behavior now, but I do think his growl was a little more aggressive than just playful. I guess I will just have to try to discern between his different sounds and use my best judgment each time.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar will growl at the door all the time and not just the front door either. He does it with my wife if she's in bed and he's with her he feels the need to protect her. Radar has a very protective side to him but he'll moslty accept petting from strangers in the elevator in our apartment if he can see the person. Radr doesn't like when he can't see a person and if someone is walking past the door he'll often growl becaue he knows that everyone who is suppose to be in out place is already there so when he hears the other noise at the door he knows it's a third person that shouldn't be there. It's pretty funny sometimes because I know that Radar's a big softy but I imagine that when he gets older and strongre jaw muscles he'll probably get a pretty god bite on him which is why I try and remind my Wife as nicely as I can not to let Radar bite on her hands too often. I don't want him to get in the habit of thinking that when a hand comes near him the first thing to do is to bite it. That won't be good when other people get near him to pet him.

Derek


----------

